# Walnut Hollow Form



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a walnut hollow form that I turned last weekend. It is 6 1/4" tall and 4 1/2" in diameter. It was finished with Minwax Antique oil and several coats of Lacquer. Walls are just over a 1/8".


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie,

Very impressed, slightly jealous (I can't turn wood like that yet). Thanks for sharing your hard work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work Bernie and I love the finish.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful walnut HF Bernie. The finish turned out real nice. Nice work Bernie as usual!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind comments. This one except for maybe the maple burl I posted is probably the best I have did. Now if I can find some larger wood blanks I hope to make some big ones.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bernie 

Do you have a set of tools like below ?

carbide wood lathe turning chisel woodworking tool

http://item.express.ebay.com/carbid...0QQitemZ250125845494QQihZ015QQcmdZExpressItem

I have used this type of tool on my metal lathe and they are great.
The neat part of this type of tool the tip ( cutting edge) can be replaced quick and easy and like a metal lathe the cutter to needs to sharp all the time to do a good job.

Bj 




BernieW said:


> Here is a walnut hollow form that I turned last weekend. It is 6 1/4" tall and 4 1/2" in diameter. It was finished with Minwax Antique oil and several coats of Lacquer. Walls are just over a 1/8".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

BJ,

I don't have any tools like that. I do have the Sorby Termite tool that works really good. I have two sizes of cutter for it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice & pretty!!

You sure do beautiful work!

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Oneway Manf. makes a hollower called the termite. It's a cool little hollow tool soon to be in my aresenal. To sharpen it, it comes with a stone that fits into the router table and you just sit the cutter on it and sharpen it. Pretty slick! 

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/termitervu.html

corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful, Bernie! Another winner!


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

Bernie, all I can say is " what a talent". You've got it going.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work Bernie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## biscobob (Sep 9, 2011)

Great job Bernie, not my cup of tea but I can still appreciate the craftsmanship involved. Be careful what you wish for, I could have had a 36" red oak log the other day that was 30' long for free. :wacko: :lol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rusty and Bob. Yep they do take some thinking to make and most of all patience.


----------



## falconcrest woodworks (Aug 23, 2010)

Bernie, I think walnut is my favorite medium and though the grain may be varried from tree to tree I think the finish on this piece is just grrreat!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Michael. Gotta say walnut and mesquite are my favorite turning woods.


----------

